# Upcoming UFC Fights



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Alright UFC fans. Some big fights coming up this month and next month.

Any predictions, comments, thoughts?

1. Matt Hughs versus Georges St. Pierre
2. Liddell verus Ortiz
3. Keith Jardine versus Forrest Griffin

Who would have thought Silva would run all over Rich Franklin like he did?? Any predictions on when a re-match will occur?


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

Matt Hughes beats GSP. (But it's a close match.)

Liddell gives Oritz a whupping and knocks him out.

Can't wait to hear the results.

:sniper:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

Same as Marine exactly and also Griffin by Sub. Cant wait!!! :beer:


----------

